# Primal vs Stella and Chewy's???



## ppmov (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello!!

I've had my almost-11 year old Cocker Spaniel (English) on Primal for a couple months now, and just out of curiosity decided to switch to Stella and Chewy's. They both seem pretty good, except Primal has more vegetables and the sales clerk claims that Primal is better.

I was researching on the Stella and Chewy's website, and noticed that they preserve it with the HPP system (high pressure processing), and thought that it's not the same as it just being frozen, and being left as it is, as Primal.

So, would anyone be able to compare Stella and Chewy's to Primal??

Thanks!!

P.S. - he's been having diarrhea ever since I switched him to S/C - prior to that everything was fine.... what could that mean? Why would there be diarrhea if it's just one raw to another? I introduced duck, but I can't see how that would affect his digestion THAT much.


----------

